# Uma Thurman shock, trasformata dal botox. Foto



## Snake (12 Febbraio 2015)

Dopo Renée Zellweger un'altra star di Hollywood ha ceduto al richiamo della chirurgia estetica risultando quasi irriconoscibile. Ecco come si è presentata la musa di Tarantino alla presentazione di una nuova serie TV per il canale NBC. 

Nel secondo post qui sotto foto della Thurman pre e post lifting facciale.


----------



## Snake (12 Febbraio 2015)

Foto di qualche mese fa 

















Foto di due giorni fa


----------



## numero 3 (12 Febbraio 2015)

Mi vergogno per loro....quelli che si sfigurano per sembrare giovani..


----------



## Snake (12 Febbraio 2015)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Mi vergogno per loro....quelli che si sfigurano per sembrare giovani..



se l'obbiettivo era quello direi che è stato raggiunto con scarsi risultati, se nelle prime foto dimostra anche meno degli anni che ha post bisturi direi che ne dimostra molti di più.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2015)

Incredibilmente in un sol colpo è riuscita a:
1 - Sembrare più vecchia
2 - Diventare ancora più brutta di quello che era (e non era facile)
3 - Apparire ridicola

Complimenti...


----------



## raducioiu (12 Febbraio 2015)

Adesso sembra un uomo col rossetto.


----------



## Hammer (12 Febbraio 2015)

Ha SEMPRE lo stesso effetto peggiorativo. Eppure


----------



## pennyhill (12 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## malos (13 Febbraio 2015)

Irriconoscibile e sembra invecchiata. Terribile, a me piaceva un sacco Kill Bill l'avrò visto almeno 5 volte.


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Febbraio 2015)

Della serie: tanta bellezza ma poco cervello. 
Così piccolo il cervello, da aver distrutto anche la sua bellezza.

Pertanto l'attrice smentisce il ritocco estetico, dicendo che era solo make-up.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Della serie: tanta bellezza ma poco cervello.
> Così piccolo il cervello, da aver distrutto anche la sua bellezza.
> 
> Pertanto l'attrice smentisce il ritocco estetico, dicendo che era solo make-up.



ma infatti nel video che ha postato penny, sembra la classica uma di sempre. 
secondo me è solo una questione di trucco, stava malissimo, sembrava quasi malata.


----------



## runner (13 Febbraio 2015)

personalmente non mi è mai piaciuta e adesso è orrenda.....


----------



## DannySa (13 Febbraio 2015)

Forse era senza trucco, non sono un espertone ma a me dà l'idea che senza trucco sia veramente un bel mostro.


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Febbraio 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma infatti nel video che ha postato penny, sembra la classica uma di sempre.
> secondo me è solo una questione di trucco, stava malissimo, sembrava quasi malata.


si infatti, credo fosse davvero tutta colpa di un trucco esagerato e terrificante.
Ha fatto bene a farsi rivedere in condizioni decenti perchè da quelle foto sembrava chirurgia al 100%.

La filmografia di Uma invece non mi fa impazzire, anzi....però Kill Bill è uno dei miei film preferiti


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Febbraio 2015)

Ragazzi non scherziamo, Uma Thurman è una cavalla DOC...


----------

